# Product activation comes to DVD movies



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*DVD Movies will be enabled at checkout counter*

According to an article in the UK's Personal Computer World magazine, a new
anti-theft device will render DVDs unusable unless activated at a sales desk or
checkout counter. The system is also adaptable to other small devices that can
easily be pocketed by shoplifters.

A thin-film 'shutter', opened only at point-of-sale locations, will render DVDs
readable using a radio-controlled switch embedded in an RFID.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Great!!! 
How many times will I have to return to the store to get the anti-shoplifting device de-activated properly? 

There's a Farm and Fleet in my town that uses tiny transmitters on easily pilferable materials. If you try to walk out an alarm goes off if the transmitter is not deactivated. I can't count the times I've seen customers who just paid for a cart full of stuff try to leave only to be stopped at the door by the alarm set off by something in the cart that was not properly deactivated.


----------

